# Finger extensions?



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Any one ever attempt to extend their fingers by a digit? I'm working on a costume where I'll need to do just that, and add some claws, just wondering if anyone has had success without getting the crappy looking store bought stuff.


----------



## Nightmare_trance (Sep 10, 2008)

What if you made a mold of your fingers with some alginate and made the extensions out of silicone? You could attach the fingernails using silicone as well.


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

I saw these Monster Hands last halloween and am sorry I didnt buy them. They have open palms so they fit my big hands. Extends your fingers and looks spooky. Look like what you're going for?

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/monster-hands-1/

and here's something else I stumbled upon -- dont know anything about it though

http://halloweenunleashed.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_83_84&products_id=496


----------

